# ZeitServer MS Windows Server 2003



## santange (23. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe zwei W3K DC, jetzt sollte der PDC die Zeit vom BDC erhalten, dies bringe ich einfach nicht hin. Der BDC über nimmt immer die Zeit des PDC und das ist in meiner Konfiguration falsch, denn der BDC erhält über einer speziellen "ATS09 Schnittstelle" die Zeit als Quelle für die Domäne.

Was habe ich bereits unternommen:

NET TIME \\SERVER /SETSNTP
wenn man danach
NET TIME /QUERYSNTP eingibt kommt auch das eingestelle, aber wenn man die
Zeit am Server verstellt funktioniert dies nicht.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------

